# One year ago today, Puff passed.



## Clobbersaurus (Feb 2, 2007)

I&#39;m hoping it&#39;s okay to post this.

My first guy, Puff, passed one year ago today, 2.2.06. It&#39;s a lot harder than I thought it was going to be to deal with. Right now exactly a year ago we wererushing to take him to the hospital. He passed later that night. When I brought him in, we filled out the paperwork and they wanted to take him to check him out. I told him it was okay, that I would see him in a few minutes, and that I loved him more than anything. I never saw him again. He was there for around 18 hours, and they always has an excuse why I could not come and visit him. I believed that if he saw me that he might have felt a bit better, and maybe not so scared. They called me just after 10:30pm and told me he had stopped breathing. I screamed and dropped the phone. My wife picked it up and talked to them for a minute. She asked if they could perform CPR, but they said they had tried. They put him in a box. We bought a big Rubbermaid bin, I wrapped the box in one of my (at the time)1 year-old sons blankets, and we put that in the bin and buried him.

I am sorry for posting a sad story. I&#39;m not looking for a pity party, or anything like that. But it&#39;s 2.2.07, I am crying, and I just wanted...I don&#39;t know what I wanted to do. I want to tell him I love him more than anything, allof us here love him and miss him more than anything. And that I don&#39;t know what happens after this, but if there is a Heaven and I am lucky enough to make it there,that it would only be Heaven when we are all together again. And that when it&#39;s my time to go, that if I see that white light and tunnel people are always talking about, I want to see a little black hopping silhouette coming from out of that light to take me with him.

I am a pretty reserved person. I don&#39;t like showing vulnerability or weakness. I guess it&#39;s just some stupid male thing. I don&#39;t really share any pictures of my furry friends with anyone. It&#39;s just something about me, I can&#39;t explain it. But I am going to post one because he deserves it. This is Puff. Heis thebest guy I&#39;ve ever known(along with his brother who is still here, thank God). And even though we didn&#39;t share the same blood or DNA, I will always consider him my son.







I will miss you every day until we are together again. I love you more than anything, Puff.


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 2, 2007)

Oh wow....he sure looked special - and very much loved.

How HORRIBLE that hospital was to not let you see him......

I&#39;m so glad you shared. My loss is still very fresh from losing GingerSpice...and I cry everytime I look at her spot on my desk. So I do understand your pain.

I recently read this statement and it is helping me - maybe it will help you.

"Grief is the price we pay for love."

Its a hard price to pay - but how empty our life would be without that experience of love.

I&#39;m so sorry for you.

Peg


----------



## Pipp (Feb 2, 2007)

Jesse, I&#39;ve been thinkingabout you and Puff since your reminder. I know how it feels to love a bunny.

My :heart:goes out to you. 



sas :hug1


----------



## cheryl (Feb 2, 2007)

:tears2:Oh you have gone and made me cry now,that was justheart breaking

I&#39;m so sorry for the pain you are feeling,i understand how that feels 

so,so sorry :hug2:

cheryl


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 2, 2007)

I am so sorry. That is a sad story. You can clearly see how much you loved him.


----------



## ahri22 (Feb 2, 2007)

I feel your pain over losing Puff, and I can completely understand why you needed to share.

I lost my little guy a week ago today, and I&#39;m sure my husband expects me to be over it by now, I tried to tell him that it&#39;s a week...just a week ago today that he was alive and sick, and that I couldn&#39;t save him...but I feel I should have been able to!! So I keep thinking, what if I&#39;d done this...or this...or asked the vet to do something more...And in my head is the knowledge that it was this time last week, which makes it hard! I know a week is just some stupid designation of time, like a month or a year, but it still has a significance to it when we&#39;ve lost someone we love!!

I hope there is a heaven up there and when you go you get to be with your little Puff again.

Just know that there are others out there who understand and share your pain...it doesn&#39;t take the pain away, but I find it helps a little.

Fiona


----------



## Clobbersaurus (Feb 3, 2007)

HI. I just wanted to say THANK YOU for everything you have all said and shared. It wasn&#39;t my intention to make anyone sad, or to even have anyone reply. And I know that some of you have bunnies that have passed,as recently as a few days ago,and my heart and prayers go out to all of you.That whole thing was just something I needed to get out for some reason.

I just watched as the clock came to the time when I think he passed, and I prayed and cried. Then I came here and read your messages. And I hope just as we are all talking, sharing, andbeing here for one another, I hope all of our guys and girls are doing the same. That would make me feel a little better.

Thank you for everything you&#39;ve all said. As much as this hurts right now, all of ^ that doesmean a lot. 

And I just looked off to the side and saw:bunnydance:<WBR> and smiled.

God bless everybody and everybunny.


-Jesse


----------



## cheryl (Feb 3, 2007)

:hug2:


----------



## Starina (Feb 6, 2007)

This forum is for us, the misunderstood bunny"moms" and "dads." We support eachother and understand how much a human can love a rabbit. Most people never get to see the personality that rabbits have, boy are they missing out. This is probably the best placeto talk about it, we all know what a binky is. Where else can you find that? I think that Peg's quote put it best. When I realized that I was truely in love with my rabbit, I had a moment's realization that I amgoing to out live her, and have to deal with that pain someday. It was just for a moment, but reading the Rainbow Bridge makes me think aboutit. Bunnies are special animals, so you greive for your rabbit, we understand.:hug1

~Star~

"My heart has joined the Thousand, for my friend stopped running today." ~Watership Down~


----------

